# Money Game Help



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I was wondering about that too. Most costumes don't have pockets and my crazy group of partiers isn't going to carry around an envelope all night. They will set it down and then forget where they put it. It sounds like a great game, I would love to do it, though. Maybe it's best for small groups?


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I found a thread on here where someone decided to hand out morgue tags (went with his theme) and they were attached to a glow-in-the-dark bracelet. Then the guests could just slide them on and off the bracelet. I am trying to come up with something along those lines, but I would really like to keep the money incorporated somehow. My friends are more likely to play if it's fake money. Hm.....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Do you think a diaper pin (ha, do they even make those any more?) would work if you used the paper money, they could just stab it and keep it pinned on? Or does that just sound dumb? I want to do this game next year with carnival tickets, never thought about how they were going to keep up with them!!! Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I also heard of people using bead necklaces. Would work great with a New Orleans/Voodoo party.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

We did this with gold coins when we had a pirate theme. Part of the fun was that people had to keep track of their money anyway they could--because stealing someone else's money was one way to gain more. People were pretty inventive of how they stashed their money--though as I mentioned in another post one person took scissors and cut the pocket out of someone's pants to get their money. Someone else took the gold wrappers off candy and placed them over beer bottle caps so they looked like the gold coins--so we had counterfeiters as well...people really got into the pirate mode... We said the only rule on how to get gold was "there are no rules" and people went for it.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

I would probably use Halloween lanyards that match your theme and can hold your money. They often have a clip at the end where you can hold onto the money, or attach one of those plastic sleeves with a theme-based cover design to store the money. I'm curious- what sort of "money game" are you thinking of? Please share your ideas. Thanks!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

The "money game" is played as follows:

As the guests arrive each will receive an envelope with a set amount of fake money* and instructions. The object of the game is to have the most money at the end of the night. The rules on how the guests can earn more money vary, but usually include "... you can beg, cheat, steal." This leads to guests telling others they will give them $4 to give so-and-so a lap dance, demanding money to get them a drink, etc. 

*Some hosts choose to play with something related to their them instead of money (necklaces, gold coins, morgue tags, etc).

So back to the original problem... At our party we don't have a particular them, so I am trying to come up with a way for the guests to keep up with their fake money and exchange it throughout the night. I'm stumped!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If you need a lot of fake bills, Staples has fake money (small monochrome US bills and giant chromed plastic coins) on clearance for $0.50 a pack. They will either be in the clearance section, or still be in one of the standing cardboard racks that has a lot of other cheap stuff like generic microfiber towels, generic swiffer sheets, ultra cheap plastic organizers, etc. Availability may vary, it's been on clearance for awhile.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

shadowless said:


> I would probably use Halloween lanyards that match your theme and can hold your money. They often have a clip at the end where you can hold onto the money, or attach one of those plastic sleeves with a theme-based cover design to store the money. I'm curious- what sort of "money game" are you thinking of? Please share your ideas. Thanks!


I think the lanyards are a great idea!  If you can find the clips you could probably make your own with Halloween ribbon.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

The lanyards are a great idea. I wonder if a craft store would carry the clips...


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

Also, how much are you guys thinking about giving out at the start of the game to each guest? And will it be all ones, fives...?


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

One of the best parts of this game is watching while everybody cons, bets, trades, and steals all the money (or toe tags) they can. If you give them a way to secret their items away to hold on to them where nobody can get them, you'll be robbing them and yourself of half the fun of the game. Of course, there are ways to make it easier for them to hold on to their currency, and some are really fun ideas, but make sure you don't make it too easy! When we did this game, of course we had women using their cleavage to hold on to their toe tags, we had people hiding them away in some secret spot, we had some people holding them in their hands all night, clutching them for dear life! LOL It was hilarious!

What I did last year was that I handed each person who came in an envelope with five toe tags in it (each toe tag had a unique number on it, and we did a lottery at the end of the night, so the more toe tags you had, the better your chances of winning). In the envelope was also the rules of the game, to get as many toe tags as possible. That was it. And I hung on to the box of envelopes until everybody had arrived, because people were eyeing my box of toe tags just sitting there! LOL ... After I was pretty sure everybody had arrived, I started handing out the remaining envelopes to people in fun ways. Like I'd "pay" them to do stuff for me. Or I'd see them do something nice and give them a toe tag, or they'd connive me out of a few of them. Hehehe 

At one point, somebody spilled a drink on the kitchen floor and four people ran for the paper towels and were down on the floor cleaning it up almost before the cup landed! LOL Of course, all of them were fighting to be the one I SAW cleaning it up, so they'd get more toe tags. It was sooooo much fun!!!

So, the important thing to remember is that if you make it too easy for them to secret away their money, others won't be able to steal it very easily, and that will dampen their enthusiasm for the game. And whatever you do, make sure you keep some for yourself to dole out as you see fit, and make sure you have FUN with that doling out. Make 'em do some crazy stuff for it, and they'll love it even more.


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I just made some fake money for the game using my husband's face. The photo was take on a drunken night... haha


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

I am seriously considering playing this game at my party. My problem is I have guests coming and going at different times (we're all parents and have to adapt to our kids' busy schedules). Some come an hour or two late and some leave an hour or two early. Any suggestions how on to play the game when there isn't necessarily an "end of the night" time that suits everyone?


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it might be fun to do it on a time limited basis and just see what happens...sometime in the middle of your party give out the coins and say you have an hour to get the most coins and whoever does gets a prize. I don't know what will happen with a limited amount of time, but sounds like it would be very interesting to find out!!


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> One of the best parts of this game is watching while everybody cons, bets, trades, and steals all the money (or toe tags) they can. If you give them a way to secret their items away to hold on to them where nobody can get them, you'll be robbing them and yourself of half the fun of the game. Of course, there are ways to make it easier for them to hold on to their currency, and some are really fun ideas, but make sure you don't make it too easy! When we did this game, of course we had women using their cleavage to hold on to their toe tags, we had people hiding them away in some secret spot, we had some people holding them in their hands all night, clutching them for dear life! LOL It was hilarious!
> 
> What I did last year was that I handed each person who came in an envelope with five toe tags in it (each toe tag had a unique number on it, and we did a lottery at the end of the night, so the more toe tags you had, the better your chances of winning). In the envelope was also the rules of the game, to get as many toe tags as possible. That was it. And I hung on to the box of envelopes until everybody had arrived, because people were eyeing my box of toe tags just sitting there! LOL ... After I was pretty sure everybody had arrived, I started handing out the remaining envelopes to people in fun ways. Like I'd "pay" them to do stuff for me. Or I'd see them do something nice and give them a toe tag, or they'd connive me out of a few of them. Hehehe
> 
> ...


love this!! what was the prize? I was thinking for our prize like an eagles jersey or expensive alcohol that people would want to play for


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

this is our 1st party, and we are going to try the money game. We are doing it with coins. We don't know yet how many we will give each person, but we figure we'll do it once we know everyone is here. We plan on using a "time limit" also - probably 2 hours. And our prize will most likely be a $25 gas card, or a bottle of some really good liquor, or a restaurant gift card. We haven't quite nailed it down yet.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been seeing a lot of posts about this game and would love to do it at my CIRQUE du CARNEVIL party this year. 

My Plan:
-Each party goer will recieve 13 carnival tickets when they arrive.
-Players will be able to play games, do services, beg, cheat and steal to earn more tickets (as well as work my game/food tents). 
-Each carnival game will cost 1 ticket to play but will pay 5 tickets if you win.
-At the end of the night (or at a designated time...maybe 10) we will have everyone write their names on their accumulated tickets and put them in the raffle JOL bucket(s).
-Raffle prizes will include (sticking with the carnival theme) a SNO-Cone machine and supplies. We may also raffle off a Cotton Candy machine or a bottle of Cotton Candy Vodka.

Heres where I need help, does anyone have the game instructions to share or better yet can anyone help with a clever idea (poem or something) to explain the game and its rules. Thanks so much for reading and for any suggestions you can offer 

A like the cover fee idea too, like $5-10...maybe I could do this along with the regular game...that way at the end of the night the winner wins a pot of cash (and the host doesnt have to brake the bank paying for it  Im thinking of asking around, see how people respond...in my case with the carnival theme I could get wrist tickets and only those that want to pay can participate in the cash drawing...I could have numbers written on the tickets and a bucket with corresponding numbers for the money draw...that could be lots of fun 







for regular game play/raffles







for cash drawing (pay to play attendees only)


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

When I did this we were having a pirate party and I kept it really simple--when I gave people their (in this case) gold coins, I simply said "here is your booty, the objective of the game is to get the most coins you can by the end of the night (or whatever time limit you set) and there is only one rule--there are no rules". People did not seem to have any trouble figuring out numerous ways to get coins--they just ran with it (they came up with ways I never would have thought of) and I think that was half of the fun. If people asked for more details or if they could do something--"I just repeated "There are no rules!"

One thing I would consider though is possibly doing an auction of prizes at the end or saying the person with the most tickets gets first choice of prizes and continue on down the line. We did this and again it added to the entertainment level as people bid and some even decided to combine their winnings. It also gives more incentive to get as many tickets as possible.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

We did the toe tag version of this game last year. Upon arrival, every guest was given five toe tags which were individually numbered, and a card with these instructions: 
"Do whatever you can to get as many toe tags as possible: beg, steal, lie, cheat, enslave yourself, challenge one another, flirt, gamble, etc. 
THIS GAME HAS NO RULES!
At 11:00pm we will draw numbers. 
If you possess a toe tag with the same number as the one drawn, you win a prize!"

The easiest part about operating this game is that there are no rules, so it's very low maintenance for the host. I had to laugh whenever my guests would claim someone had "cheated" by taking their toe tag. My answer was simple, how can you cheat with a game that has no rules? It kept me out of any conflicts. Haha!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Haha, 
I will have a ticket area as they enter the gate (either a skeleton ticket vendor or a ticket tray [like a cigerettegirls tray] with a sign that simply reads "skeleton crew get your own damn tickets". maybe I can add a sign explaining everything ...or simply add a note and the tickets to a celo-bag 

Do what ever it takes to get as many tickets as you can,
THIS GAME HAS NO RULES so you can lie, you can cheat, you can beg, you can steal...
Play games, enslave yourself heck even degrade yourself...
Doesn't matter how you obtain them but you have till just 10...
Place your name on each ticket, pick a prize...who knows you just might win.

(Im afraid that each person will have way too many tickets to do the number system...just too many to look through). I like the auction idea too, but my fear is that if someone has 50 tickets and someone else only has 10 they will not have as much fun at the auction...


----------

